# Old (2002) Ultegra OR New (2006) 105s?



## fliponacid (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the option of buying a bike with mostly 2002 Ultegra components (front, rear derailleurs, crankset, shifters) or a 2006 with 105 components. Disregard bb, frame, brakes, etc.

Question 1: Performance-wise, Is a 2002 Ultegra set basically the same as a 2006 set(front, rear derailleurs, crankset, shifters)? (disregard the fact that the 2006 Ultegra set is a 10 speed FD)

Question 2: Is an older, used, average-wear (2002) Ultegra set better than a NEW 2006 105 set?

Thanks!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

fliponacid said:


> I have the option of buying a bike with mostly 2002 Ultegra components (front, rear derailleurs, crankset, shifters) or a 2006 with 105 components. Disregard bb, frame, brakes, etc.
> 
> Question 1: Performance-wise, Is a 2002 Ultegra set basically the same as a 2006 set(front, rear derailleurs, crankset, shifters)? (disregard the fact that the 2006 Ultegra set is a 10 speed FD)
> 
> ...


I would take the new 105s. - TF


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

Given the option I would take the newer 105 groupset - I just purchased a bike with new 105 10 speed and there are notciable improvements - the shifters and hoods are a lot more comfortable than older and more in line with the Ultegra/Dura "feel" and "look". Perhaps the shifting may not be as smooth as newer Ultegra and Dura groupsets - but for the price it's pretty damn good. I cant imagine the difference between '06 105 groupset & the '02 Ultegra being too far apart to notice? All things being equal (price wise) and given the changes to the '06 105 I would go with the newer 105. Whats the opinion out there is there at what point does someone choose Ultegra over the 105 sets - If you were to upgrade wouldnt you just bite the bullit & go all the way to Dura???


----------



## bilydu (Aug 24, 2005)

*Warranty*

If the the ultegra you are looking at is used then you have no warranty. I would go with the new 105 and have the peace of mind that my gear is covered under warranty for the next two years. Shimano warranties only cover the original purchaser.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*think no further...*

get the 105 10speed '06 model..

real value for money..
and it's comparable with shimano top of the line Dura Ace


----------



## Legend911 (May 12, 2006)

I have the shimano 105 derailleurs and shifters and they work just as good as my old 2004 ultegra that I tried out before switching to the shimano 105 10 speed. I have put 1000 miles on them since march and about 12 races and they are working like a charm. I have had no problems with them at all. I am wondering what was all the mess with the older 105s that people didn't think was up to par? I guess we will never know. 

I suggest you get the shimano 105 2006, before you even touch a 2002 ultegra.


----------

